
Ask HN: What are the challenges for funding programming languages? - open-source-ux
Some languages have a large company or organisation behind them and the resources to support those languages well. For example, Google with Go, Apple with Swift, Microsoft with C# (and others), Mozilla with Rust.<p>But what about the myriad other languages out there? How do these programming languages - without large benefactor support - survive or thrive?<p>What are the challenges? Is it getting sponsorship or funding to hire full-time developers? How do these languages get comprehensive documentation written so users can understand the potential of the language? How do they get libraries out that will attract users and save them time?<p>Much has been written recently about the challenges of funding open source applications. What can be done to support the funding of open source programming languages?
======
jonson555
How about IssueHunt? [https://issuehunt.io/](https://issuehunt.io/)

